# Internet Discussion Stickies



## johnb35

Forum Rules -  Please read the rules of the forum.

What Web Browser Do You Use -  Discussion of what web browser you use.

Show Off Your Speed -  Post your internet speed to see who has the fastest speed.

Tutorial: How to Make and Register a Website Online -  How to create a website online.


----------

